# How to fit GT28R on S13 200Sx CA18DET



## Nicero (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm from Italy and I'm looking for help to explain to my mechanic, which has demonstrated to be quite incompetent, how to fit a GT2560R / GT28R on my 200Sx 1.8 S13 CA18DET.

I do not have any knowledge about engines, turbos, etc. but I decided to do by myself because the mechanic told me that a turbo would have cost aprox. 900 Pounds. As the price seemed me to high I decided to look for a turbo by myself. After long readings and researches I had to purchase a GT2560R instead of a T25 as I could not find any new or used T25 at all.

After months of readings I was pretty sure that the GT2560R would fit easly on my S13. Many users did confirm this so I decided to purchased it from _project-d.co.uk_. These are the pieces I purchased: Turbocharger, Oil & water lines, Gaskets

It seemed also that the GT28R would fit without any modification but now I understand this is not the case.

I recently understood that I also need the modifications listed here.

But there's an other problem. My mechanic has absolutely no idea how to connect the actuator to the turbocharger because the GT2560R does not have the rubber hose as the T25. (sorry about my bad English). See the picture below to better understand.










Does the turbocharger has to be somehow drilled to connect a rubber hose as in the original T25?

Thank you for your help. I will certainly post my presentation in the right section but now I need your kind help as soon as possible because the mechanic has dismounted the turbocharger and is waiting my instructions to proceed. Yes, this is dramatic. Please be patient.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

you can tap an adapter to the turbine housing where you have it circled. but you can also hook up that hose to anywhere on the carge pipe before the throttle body. this is not a big problem.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

i would look for a spot to hook the hose up on the turbo piping


----------



## Nicero (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you for answering. Do you mean something like this?










I guess I should put a boost controller between this adapter and the wastegate. Is this correct?

Thank you.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yes and yes.


----------

